# mixing



## MY BABY (Feb 28, 2005)

yo homes 

do u know if u mix 2 or more kinda greens together u get a different kinda high
yer its pretty crazy 
eg
some greens hits u fast 
and some hits u slow but lasts long 
so u mix them u be flying high


----------



## MarPassion (Feb 28, 2005)

Yes, you can do that, it works precisly as you say. It's very common for the more knowledgable to mix different types of marijuana (cannabis) together. Also hash and weed togther is very common. This way you can make the right mix that is perfect for you.


----------



## cincy boy (Feb 28, 2005)

Yeah When me and my friends get together we always have different cron so we mix it all up in a blunt it taste so good and your blazed


----------



## Weeddog (Mar 2, 2005)

you wouldnt want to mix a bunch of bad weed in with your good weed.  that would just make you good weed not as good.  if both weeds are good weed then it would work very well.


----------



## MY BABY (Mar 4, 2005)

tell me about it 

i hate waiting for some barstard dearer
and then getting shit weed dam
pisses me off

although this has nothing to do with growing 
but i think all of u guys 
have been in that situation


----------



## MY BABY (Mar 4, 2005)

hey weed dog

i just started growing and its my 1st time
1st 2 oval leafs poped out 
than 2 more spear shaped ones poped out 
and now i think, cause 2 more spear shaped ones are coming out 
can really tell casue they are still quite small
is that normal??
when is the real thing coming out???

and im using a paper cup for the pot  for now
when should i transplant it?

also when the weed leafs come out 
if i smoke it 
would it affect me( or have any effects)


----------



## MY BABY (Mar 4, 2005)

hey mar passion 
whats harsh???

i think i know but not sure
( well i dont know soo what is it?)


----------



## cincy boy (Mar 4, 2005)

you mean hash its pretty much only thc a way different high way better acully its like a brown color its pressed and you dont need a lot to get blazed


----------



## Weeddog (Mar 4, 2005)

mybaby, be patient and let them grow.  how old are they?


----------



## MY BABY (Mar 5, 2005)

how old 
well
i think its like 
maybe 2 weeks old 
its still a baby
ill post a pic up 
but kinda embaressed casue i ve seen other pic ppl post here and theirs are massive or purple lol
and mine can not compare with them 

also 
is it just the buds u smoke 
and throw out the leaves??
just wondering


----------



## mikey (Apr 1, 2005)

yea man i know what its like time will pay off just pluck any dying leaves that look as if they cant be saved dont cut the top leaves unless you are ready for budding of a shorter plant or your plant will be all messed up yea post some pics i had plants last season that didnt start to bud for awhile i wanna see if yours look like mine did


----------



## notthecops (Apr 1, 2005)

DON"T THROW OUT THE LEAVES!!!   That's how you make your hash!!!


----------



## brainwreck (Apr 2, 2005)

when i mix, i mix weed with hashish, mmmmmmmmmm, a good mélange, notting tastes better.

greetz


----------



## Goldie (Apr 4, 2005)

Argh! You guys are killing me! More to learn here...always...


----------



## brainwreck (Apr 4, 2005)

that's why this forums excist, to keep on learning new stuff from others 

greetz


----------



## Goldie (Apr 4, 2005)

Yup. Thank goodness the big boys are here - at least I can learn from the masters.


----------



## brainwreck (Apr 4, 2005)

thehe, i would not say master but experienced 

greetz


----------



## Goldie (Apr 4, 2005)

Well, then, don`t you say it - I will - lol


----------



## brainwreck (Apr 4, 2005)

i'm not stopping you 

greetz


----------



## Goldie (Apr 4, 2005)

Lol


----------



## BlackWidow (Jan 10, 2009)




----------

